# Selecting the Right Uber Vehicle.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I could have used electric Tazer door handles 
Smokescreens 
And automatic tire shredding tack dispensers a few times myself !


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

The biggest cheapest piece of shit money can buy,....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah but does it come with a bullet proof partition since you let the paxholes in the vehicle? 

Would be intriguing if we were driving for the Uber Dealer Service making multiple stops.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

A car that has plastic inside . 
After taking filthy animals all day you hit the car wash and hose out the back seat. So pax should also be hosed off as well. I suggest the drive through car wash .Put the windows down. Tell them King Corey said they really needed it .


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

actsholy said:


> The biggest cheapest piece of shit money can buy,....


Yes, but add newest to that... Both Uber and_* Lyft*_ AI sort through available drivers and award rides to the newer vehicles first, also give the riders with higher ratings and higher usage to newer and better equipped cars. The VIN of every car is searched and options are logged... Better Rider - better car, Crappy Rider - crappy car...


----------

